# Attn: Uber Execs - Are you listening?



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm sure others have suggested this...

Please put a "Tip" function on the riders app so that we can make additional money. To many riders not tipping and we as drivers can use every dollar because the base rate is so low. 

Thank you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm sure others have suggested this...
> 
> Please put a "Tip" function on the riders app so that we can make additional money. To many riders not tipping and we as drivers can use every dollar because the base rate is so low.
> 
> Thank you.


Huh? There is a tip feature in th riders app.


----------



## fredfroogle (Jan 14, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm sure others have suggested this...
> 
> Please put a "Tip" function on the riders app so that we can make additional money. To many riders not tipping and we as drivers can use every dollar because the base rate is so low.
> 
> Thank you.


How are you an Uber driver and don't know that this is not a valid question??? Uber Riders CAN tip in the app already! And have been able to for a long time.......


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

fredfroogle said:


> How are you an Uber driver and don't know that this is not a valid question??? Uber Riders CAN tip in the app already! And have been able to for a long time.......


That $24 in tips on my account today came from somewhere.

The tip fairy?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I know, I've been getting tips also for mths... just saying emphazie it more. I should have changed the title, lol... I'm at my 9 to 5, long day


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I've taken my fair share of Ubers as a rider. Here's what happens after your ride is complete. You get an in app notification asking you to rate your driver and/or leave a tip. Shortly after, you get the same notification in your email. Seems like most riders are still too cheap to tip their drivers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I've taken my fair share of Ubers as a rider. Here's what happens after your ride is complete. You get an in app notification asking you to rate your driver and/or leave a tip. Shortly after, you get the same notification in your email. Seems like most riders are still too cheap to tip their drivers.


8 tips on 16 trips today.

$28.50 total.

All in app. Haven't seen a cash tip so far this year.

Cash was nearly 1/2 of my tips in December. I have no idea why?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I've taken my fair share of Ubers as a rider. Here's what happens after your ride is complete. You get an in app notification asking you to rate your driver and/or leave a tip. Shortly after, you get the same notification in your email. Seems like most riders are still too cheap to tip their drivers.


After YEARS OF BEING TOLD NOT TO TIP !


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> After YEARS OF BEING TOLD NOT TO TIP !


Yeah I guess that was also my other point... from day one it seems like Uber was against tipping and they have instilled in riders not to tip. If uber didn't set that mindset, drivers would possibly be getting tipped more like waiters, pizza delivery, barber shops etc


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> Yeah I guess that was also my other point... from day one it seems like Uber was against tipping and they have instilled in riders not to tip. If uber didn't set that mindset, drivers would possibly be getting tipped more like waiters, pizza delivery, barber shops etc


I made $90.00 tips on day shift pizza yesterday.
Just in tips.

Uber Ruined it !


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> Yeah I guess that was also my other point... from day one it seems like Uber was against tipping and they have instilled in riders not to tip. If uber didn't set that mindset, drivers would possibly be getting tipped more like waiters, pizza delivery, barber shops etc


Mine average right at 15%. Some weeks it's as high as 30% (yeah that's rare), but that's the average restaurant tip.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I made $90.00 tips on day shift pizza yesterday.
> Just in tips.
> 
> Uber Ruined it !


Wow, that's good bank... I hope Execs read this thread, maybe they could do a media campaign to try to reverse the current mindset


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

3 Lyft rides today for a total of $12.18, one pax tipped cash $9
5 Uber rides for $42.42 1 tip from a waitress $3 on a short ride. $3 cash from another pax. 
So 3/8, almost 38% not bad for a day.
Good thing I did other deliveries for $175 today, rideshare is slow around me.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> 3 Lyft rides today for a total of $12.18, one pax tipped cash $9
> 5 Uber rides for $42.42 1 tip from a waitress $3 on a short ride. $3 cash from another pax.
> So 3/8, almost 38% not bad for a day.
> Good thing I did other deliveries for $175 today, rideshare is slow around me.


I used to work in Charlotte pretty often. I can't imagine it would be slow! Too many other drivers out there or what?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte has slowed way down after NYE, always busy on the weekends. There are times of the day when it's busy and certainly on the weekends. But the ants are all over the place. I like the Lyft signs, gives me an ant alert.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Charlotte has slowed way down after NYE, always busy on the weekends. There are times of the day when it's busy and certainly on the weekends. But the ants are all over the place. I like the Lyft signs, gives me an ant alert.


Those neon Lyft signs drive me bonkers


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You can get a traffic citation in some jurisdictions for having the wrong color light on in your car. I have one...never installed it because I felt it was a driver distraction. We have enough of those in Las Vegas.


----------

